# attracting birds to your garden



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

As the title says i live at the back of a park and often see lots of birds fly over my garden how do i attract birds to my garden also i know that there is a few buzzards and a few other birds of pray is it poss to attract them to your garden


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Bird table, bird bath, feeders, put out some fruit. All these should help attract birds to your garden.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

^^That
Birds of prey are a bit harder, though they may just follow if you attract enough small birds I suppose.
Oh - and don't get a cat! :devil: I made that mistake and don't see anywhere near the amount of birds that I used to....


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

get the little birds in and the raptors will follow 

buzzards are a bit trickier, we made a second bird table at the opposite end of the garden away from the main feeders and put out scraps of meat etc. and the buzzards tried but the thing mostly just got mobbed with crows and the two aren't very friendly with each other...


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

plant some shrubs n bushes that attract insects, n even a pond n some bright flowers and things with berries on, gettin a bit carried away but things like this will increase your biodiversity, n as a natural result yo uwill see allsorts, other prey food the buzzard likes will be attracted by all the fruit n insects so more of a chance to get one in but then you'll loose the other birds, hide balls made of lard n fruit n nuts in trees n shrubs, birds love that too n they like bushes n trees n long grass to shill out in too, buzzards like a nice high look out point to perch on, havin a compost heap will bring in insects n small rodents, they are all interlinked, get one n the others will follow


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

put up a bird table, and put it so you can see from the house, not right at the bottom of the garden. You might have to battle with the squirrels.


----------

